
Cloud storage limitations, unlimited storage isn't always unlimited - CouchDrop
https://blog.couchdrop.io/2018/11/23/cloud-storage-limitations/
======
bradknowles
So, Backblaze wins. Simple.

~~~
speedplane
Being the best doesn’t mean you win. Dropbox has the best marketing, brand,
and consumer trust, as a result it’s clear it’s the winner.

